# current cancellation policy



## Just_A_Regular_Guy (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm cancelling an upcoming trip and I see that there is a new, temporary change / cancellation policy:

*"Amtrak Coronavirus Updated*: Saturday, March 14 9:45 a.m. ET

...If you want to cancel your reservation, you must call 800-USA-RAIL (not available via Amtrak.com or the app)."

It is unclear from the press release what the criteria are for cancelling and whether a cancellation is treated as a refund.

I anticipate the wait times for calling Amtrak are currently astronomical, and my question isn't answered by the automated calling system.

Is anyone here able to tell me what the new refund / cancellation policy is?

Thanks for any help.

Ralph


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 16, 2020)

Just_A_Regular_Guy said:


> It is unclear from the press release what the criteria are for cancelling and whether a cancellation is treated as a refund.


Members have reported a good experience, both in terms of wait time and refund requests, by calling the reservations desk and speaking to a human. Whereas Julie and the website don't seem to know or care about the special exceptions window and will only allow the usual credits or penalties.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2020)

Agreed. From what I've seen, you may been to be very explicit and say that you're wanting to cancel because of the COVID-19 situation and want a full cash refund, but you should be able to get it.


----------



## iplaybass (Mar 16, 2020)

Amtrak seems to be granting COVID-19 refunds to original form of payment with no hassle. As the previous poster said, state COVID-19 as your reason when you get to a human being. It should be quick from there. 

The website and automated phone service ("Julie") don't give the waiver.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 18, 2020)

I received the credit back to my CC in two days and points returned immediately. Very nice agent who understood quickly why we needed to cancel


----------



## Marylee (Mar 27, 2020)

I need to cancel my CZ trip to San Francisco & it's definitely related to the virus because I was going to Hawaii on the Grand Princess. I have changed my cruise to October but I don't know if I should reschedule my CZ reservation or cancel. now and reschedule later. Prices seem to be around $100 more each way. Suggestions please and thank you for your help.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 27, 2020)

Marylee said:


> I need to cancel my CZ trip to San Francisco & it's definitely related to the virus because I was going to Hawaii on the Grand Princess. I have changed my cruise to October but I don't know if I should reschedule my CZ reservation or cancel. now and reschedule later. Prices seem to be around $100 more each way. Suggestions please and thank you for your help.


Cancel( Call, not Online)! You can always rebook, its gonna take a long time for Tourism to recover, Probably more than a year since disposable income will be in short supply during our Recession or even Coming Depression!


----------



## Bex (Mar 27, 2020)

All my cancellations have been for Saver tickets and I've been given eVouchers (which is fine). So no hassle but no cash refund for Saver tickets.


----------

